# Meet Hon Lik!



## Grand Guru (18/12/19)

Meet the man who invented vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (18/12/19)

Hon Lik. Not Honk Li....lol

Also, he didn't invent vaping. He just improved on a technology that was invented in 1927 by Joseph Robinson.

"The first who came up with the idea of an e-cigarette is Joseph Robinson in 1927. However, it was in 1963 when Herbert Gilbert and his “smokeless non-tobacco cigarette” made *vaping* popular. The Chinese firm Hon Lik made the first modern e-cig in the mid-2000s."

https://vapingdaily.com/what-is-vaping/vaping-history/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/12/19)

I edited the title

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/12/19)

I think the first time I vaped was actually one of his device. It was back in 2005, I remember because I was in 1st-year college, my friend had ordered that ciga-like from a teleshopping ad. It dint have coils but had a refillable cartridge, the liquid came with the kit. 
Then in 2015 I decided I need to quit smoking and I was searcing for this same device when I came across mainstream vaping products and my journey into vaping began.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (19/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>


This device is um.....Very ....Falic....Very penis shaped

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## klipdrifter (19/12/19)

CashKat88 said:


> This device is um.....Very ....Falic....Very penis shaped


Lol my thoughts exactly, I only saw your post after thinking it


----------



## takatatak (19/12/19)

CashKat88 said:


> This device is um.....Very ....Falic....Very penis shaped


*Phallic... and if yours is shaped like that then I would get it checked out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/12/19)

takatatak said:


> *Phallic... and if yours is shaped like that then I would get it checked out


Well no, mine is not shaped like that but you would find something similarly shaped in a lonely girls nightstand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/12/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I think the first time I vaped was actually one of his device. It was back in 2005, I remember because I was in 1st-year college, my friend had ordered that ciga-like from a teleshopping ad. It dint have coils but had a refillable cartridge, the liquid came with the kit.
> Then in 2015 I decided I need to quit smoking and I was searcing for this same device when I came across mainstream vaping products and my journey into vaping began.


why the disagree @Gringo ??


----------



## Gringo (21/12/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> why the disagree @Gringo ??


Hahahahaha.... finger fault !!!! Fixed it bud. I have no beef here. Cheers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/12/19)

zadiac said:


> Hon Lik. Not Honk Li....lol


----------



## Timwis (23/12/19)

zadiac said:


> Hon Lik. Not Honk Li....lol
> 
> Also, he didn't invent vaping. He just improved on a technology that was invented in 1927 by Joseph Robinson.
> 
> ...


It say's Herbert Gilbert made vaping popular but then contradicts this later on the page:

"However, it’s another name we relate to vaping. It was Herbert A. Gilbert who in 1963, historical data says, came with the idea of vaping. And in 1965 he patented this invention.
Could it have changed history and saved lives? Well, we can’t tell because, unfortunately, nobody knew of his “smokeless non-tobacco cigarette” back then"

I have read a few articles like this and they all give different facts and even names when it comes to the origins!


----------



## Grand Guru (23/12/19)

Timwis said:


> It say's Herbert Gilbert made vaping popular but then contradicts this later on the page:
> 
> "However, it’s another name we relate to vaping. It was Herbert A. Gilbert who in 1963, historical data says, came with the idea of vaping. And in 1965 he patented this invention.
> Could it have changed history and saved lives? Well, we can’t tell because, unfortunately, nobody knew of his “smokeless non-tobacco cigarette” back then"
> ...


I believe like most technological advances it was made over a few decades and in progressive steps and not overnight. Neither the technology was there nor the market was ready to accept vape devices in 30s and smoking had a certain social aura as well... This actually applies to most of the inventions we attribute to one particular person whereas when you dig a little deeper you find out that many people were actually working on the same idea at the same time whether separately or jointly but History always keeps the name of the one who made more noise or found a commercial application to the invention.


----------

